

Merkel compared NSA to Stasi in heated encounter with Obama - Brakenshire
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/17/merkel-compares-nsa-stasi-obama

======
biafra
"The German chancellor also told the US president that America's National
Security Agency cannot be trusted because of the volume of material it had
allowed to leak to the whistleblower Edward Snowden, according to the New York
Times."

------
MrZongle2
That's outrageous. Merkel should have known better.

The Stasi only _dreamed_ of being as pervasive and efficient as the NSA is
today, when it comes to domestic surveillance.

------
salient
> The Germans have received assurances that the chancellor's phone was not
> being monitored and that the US spy agency is not conducting industrial
> espionage.

Seriously? After admitting they spied on Petrobas and EU telecoms, "for their
own safety"? They still can't get their story straight.

Also, the extent of Stasi spying vs NSA spying:

[http://falkvinge.net/2013/07/05/stasi-vs-the-u-s-nsa-back-
to...](http://falkvinge.net/2013/07/05/stasi-vs-the-u-s-nsa-back-to-back-whos-
worse-and-by-how-much/)

